# Auger clutch cable replacement



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi guys. 

Was clearing out our 1st snow storm last week and the inside auger cable snapped in 2 on my craftsman. Some call it the auger clutch cable.

So after all is done, I would say 45 minutes is a good estimate for the fix.

To replace the cable. I needed access to the transmission area so I put the blower in the service position and removed the bed pan.

From there removing the cable was easy.
Theres a roll pin that I had to punch out to give me some wiggle room for the reinstall. I also removed the plastic roller that links the cable to the outer auger spring.

I reinstalled the s portion of the cable inside with the help of pliers.
Punched back in the roll pin.

then linked the cable to the spring and screwed the roller back on. 

And put the bed pan back on. 

That's it. The cable was 9$ plus tax.

Saved a good 80$ doing this repair maybe a bit more.


Thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Job well done …. 

The more you work on these repairs, the more you understand your machine, and enhance the ability to better maintain it and what to look for in the maintenance process. …


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:icon-wwp: I love show and tell. If you can remember take some photos while doing a repair to add to your directions it makes it more interesting. :wink2:


.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Pictures are worth a million words...


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Weird. I thought I posted some pics lol sorry about that


----------

